# Tether Tools Case Relay USB Power Adapter



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 22, 2017)

Has anyone used the adapter? After seeing how fast my camera batteries are used on my 5D MK IV, I noticed the adapter which can attach to a external USB battery pack, or be powered from AC using a USB power supply. It is not a charger, and has a potential failure mode due to the internal battery which could die, in fact it will, given time.

Its just something that's a alternative to a grip, and buying several batteries at $65 each. I tether my camera frequently, so having continuous power beats changing batteries frequently. I'm not a big fan of tether tools, but it appears that they have a viable solution here.

https://www.tethertools.com/product-category/power-management/case-relay/


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 22, 2017)

Hi Mt Spokane. 
I can't imagine trying to use something like that in the field with a fairly large battery pack in a pocket and a string joining the camera to that pocket. For studio use, how about one of these on eBay somewhat cheaper than the Tether Tools item without the battery to fail. 
I don't have one, but looked at getting one until I realised that have thousands of photos and probably less than a hundred taken near a mains power outlet! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Has anyone used the adapter? After seeing how fast my camera batteries are used on my 5D MK IV, I noticed the adapter which can attach to a external USB battery pack, or be powered from AC using a USB power supply. It is not a charger, and has a potential failure mode due to the internal battery which could die, in fact it will, given time.
> 
> Its just something that's a alternative to a grip, and buying several batteries at $65 each. I tether my camera frequently, so having continuous power beats changing batteries frequently. I'm not a big fan of tether tools, but it appears that they have a viable solution here.
> 
> https://www.tethertools.com/product-category/power-management/case-relay/


----------



## Pookie (Jul 22, 2017)

My 5D4 does perfectly fine battery wise (even using live view quite a bit) and I've used it all day shooting weddings on two batteries so not sure what the problrm is with yours.

The real head scratcher... You don't want to spend $65 for an OEM battery (two for 130) but are willing to drop anywhere from $130 to 200 to get a power via a tether? I'm going to bet you're a Rube Goldberg fan, especially after the "easy" gallery fix you came up with. Or you could just be efficiency engineer...

:


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 22, 2017)

There are cheaper options that have generally good reviews, and the issues that are reported are well within your capacity to fix.

https://www.amazon.com/Glorich-replacement-Adapter-Cameras-Fully-Decoded/dp/B00VNJLBPK/ref=pd_sim_421_2?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B00VNJLBPK&pd_rd_r=TZEWVTVYXTHMRR3JHZTM&pd_rd_w=BrNou&pd_rd_wg=DC8se&psc=1&refRID=TZEWVTVYXTHMRR3JHZTM

Although it is geared towards AC use I don't see why you couldn't attach a battery to it instead of the AC brick. Mind you it won't have that hot swapable functionality the TetherTools item has if that is critical.

I use an AC kit in the studio for product work, indeed when I sold my 1DS MkIII's I kept the AC kits to use in the 1DX MkII's as they work fine, don't get the highest frame rates but I don't care about that.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 22, 2017)

Hi PBD. 
That is pretty much what I linked to but on ebay, I'm no electronic engineer, so I'd like to know if there is some electronic jiggery pokery going on in the Tether Tools battery brick to bring the 5v USB output up to the 7.2v Canon battery voltage? Might this prevent using the battery adaptor from one of these to power from a USB power brick? 

Cheers, Graham. 



privatebydesign said:


> There are cheaper options that have generally good reviews, and the issues that are reported are well within your capacity to fix.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Glorich-replacement-Adapter-Cameras-Fully-Decoded/dp/B00VNJLBPK/ref=pd_sim_421_2?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B00VNJLBPK&pd_rd_r=TZEWVTVYXTHMRR3JHZTM&pd_rd_w=BrNou&pd_rd_wg=DC8se&psc=1&refRID=TZEWVTVYXTHMRR3JHZTM
> 
> ...


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 22, 2017)

Hi Graham, sorry I didn't read through your first post properly, I was on a phone and didn't see the full thread.

Anyway, the TetherTools Case Relay has a battery inside it and steps USB from 5V to 7-9V depending on what the camera needs. The internal battery is a Lithium 1200 mAh 7.4V item so yes they do have some 'jiggery pokery' inside to get that up to 9V. This internal battery is what enables the hot swap capability of the external power pack/supply.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 22, 2017)

Hi PBD. 
Thanks for that clarification, and my sympathies on trying to use a phone to respond to the forum, not the easiest interface. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 22, 2017)

Pookie said:


> My 5D4 does perfectly fine battery wise (even using live view quite a bit) and I've used it all day shooting weddings on two batteries so not sure what the problrm is with yours.
> 
> The real head scratcher... You don't want to spend $65 for an OEM battery (two for 130) but are willing to drop anywhere from $130 to 200 to get a power via a tether? I'm going to bet you're a Rube Goldberg fan, especially after the "easy" gallery fix you came up with. Or you could just be efficiency engineer...
> 
> :



I might need 6 or more batteries, to tether wirelessly using live view in the field, the WI-Fi seems to eat up a battery quickly, and being away from power for a long time would be a issue. Being able to hot swap batteries means no interruption when doing time lapse. I already have two new lp-E6N batteries, so its a matter of possibly 4 more costing $260, or I was wondering about dropping $140 and using a common and relatively inexpensive USB battery. I'd be on a tripod, so clamping it to a leg is easy.

If I was convinced, I'd have ordered one, but I'm a skeptic, so I wondered who had actual experience. 

I would not use of the cheap Chinese DC units with their power supplies putting out unknown voltages and power spikes, it would just be pot luck.

I would consider a battery grip, but even with two batteries, I might use them up in a little over a hour based on what I've seen, and a Canon Grip is $310 plus I'd still want 4 more batteries. 

The standard USB battery pack might also come in handy as a charger for a cell phone or other USB powered equipment. I have one now.

As I noted, that built-in battery in the voltage converter will die some day, I don't know if its user replacable.

I'm a long way from deciding to purchase one. For just straight shooting with Wi-Fi and GPS turned off, two batteries should cover me for 2,000-3,000 shots easily.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 22, 2017)

I have found some reviews at B&H. Many Sony Mirrorless users are apparently using them with mixed results, the Canon users seem happy, but there are only a couple.

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1235872-REG/tether_tools_crups110_case_relay_camera_power.html#!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 25, 2017)

After watching my battery levels drop like a rock today while tethered via wi-fi, I went ahead and ordered the Case Relay. Now, I'm looking at which USB batteries are best.


----------

